# C-360 spraybar



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

Has anyone found a spray-bar that works for a C-360? I searched the forums but couldn't really come up with anything. I'm not currently much of a DIY'r (lack of tools and space) but would consider something on the easy side with minimal tools. Has anyone out there made one? if so can you post pics and specs please. Or one that I can buy. 
Thanks in advance,

Khris


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

I have no experience at all with the C360 but I am sure it would be fairly easy to DIY something. You could just get a pvc pipe similar in diameter to the output tube then drill holes in it finally connecting it the the output with a piece of tubing with and ID relatively similar to the OD of the ourput and pvc. Very minimal use of tools and space. :thumb:


----------



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah, thats what I figured. My concern is knowing when I have enough holes so that there isn't a lot of back pressure which could damage the pump in the c-360?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

BANANAHANDS said:


> Yeah, thats what I figured. My concern is knowing when I have enough holes so that there isn't a lot of back pressure which could damage the pump in the c-360?


You can restrict the outflow of a pump without damage. It is restricting the inflow that causes cavitation, overheating, and jamming of the rotor.

I was not happy with the outlet that came with the Marineland canister either, and was considering adapting a spray bar to it. However when I came home from work, about 20 gallons of water was missing from my livng room display tank, and a jet of water was squirting up from the outlet narrowly missing a cookoo clock and running down the wall behind the tank. A loach had gotten caught in the outlet shroud. I made a quick DIY right then, snapping off the shroud and tossing it into the trash.

Later I replaced it with a Fluval FX5 and moved the Marineland filter to the basement. No DIY spraybar yet, but the bare outlet pipe works much more safely than it did with the shroud. I did not like the design when i saw it. It looked like trouble but I gave it the benefit of the doubt, and I shouldn't have!

One other thing to watch for on this filter is tightening the fitting that is supposed to clamp on the hoses. As you screw it tight, it not only tightens on the hose but also tries to push the hose off.


----------

